# WTH??? Pier Idiots



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I'm not the brightest guy and certainly not a seasoned Yak fisherman so please somebody tell me what's up with the idiots fishing of the piers.

I allowed at least 100 yds between myself and the end of the pier and I'll be damned if there weren't about 5 psycho ******** trying to wing lead at me with surf rods. 

I recorded video of it, can I press assault charges the next time based on the video footage? 

A 4oz lead hurled with a surf rod will kill someone!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Uh.... yeah... I'd move about 50 more yards away and forget about it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I would have called the pensacola beach police right then and met them on the beach and directed them to the guys that did it.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Whats the deal with the pier...if your in a boat or yak... stay your distance, you have the whole ocean to fish. Are u slow? Just asking...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

This should get interesting. You will get the response above mine that says "your in a boat, get away from the pier and fish somewhere else". You will also get the response of what the law says, which is to stay away XXX number of feet/yards. 

Personally, I would stay far enough from the pier so the ******** cant hit you....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the PC term is "pier rats"....Don't want anyone getting offended over being called an idiot!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Whats the deal with the pier...if your in a boat or yak... stay your distance, you have the whole ocean to fish. Are u slow? Just asking...


I think 100 yards is far enough... Call the Beach Police next time. See what happens.

Kinda curious if they would do anything about it?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Whats the deal with the pier...if your in a boat or yak... stay your distance, you have the whole ocean to fish. Are u slow? Just asking...


I think 300 feet is the distance rule, so he was not doing anything wrong if he was 100 yards away. Even so, if he was directly underneath the pier and was mentally handicapped does that make it ok for the pier meth heads to throw lead at him?? Are u slow? Just asking...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

post the VIDEO


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Realtor said:


> post the VIDEO



Yea I want to see it... :thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would show the video to the police. That's BS. I don't care if you are right under the pier, throwing lead could kill somebody.
That's a really stupid way to go to prison for a long time.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree that throwing lead is wrong but those guys can land those jigs wherever they wish too. Trust me, if they wanted to hit you, they could with no problem. I would just stay my distance.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

*Ridiculous*

This conversation is on here wayyy too much. How do you condone dangerous behavior? So let me get this straight, because you dont have a boat (nor do I), that when you fish off the pier it is YOUR water? Second, people up high on the pier have the sight advantage over someone at boat level, so you still have the upper hand at fish passing through. Is the boat really the reason your not catching fish? Growing up in NC when surfing next to a pier we had distance limits as well. Didnt pay much attention to them as a youth but I have cut more than my share of lines that were thrown to close to me. Its a big ocean out there people, get along!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> I agree that throwing lead is wrong but those guys can land those jigs wherever they wish too. Trust me, if they wanted to hit you, they could with no problem. I would just stay my distance.


I do not agree with this at all. 

I am not a pier fisherman and I am sure I do not have the casting abilites they posses but everyone screws up some times and the lead does not go where you want it to 100% of the time. Last time I checked their is no JDAM on cobia jigs.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

So, people on the pier were casting lead into the water? Holy cow. Who would have ever thought that a fisherman would have a weight attached to his line as he was casting for fish. What a silly thing. Quick someone go to the pier and tell those idiots to remove all of the jig heads from their jigs because they are dangerous and can be casted long distances with fishing poles.....

If you are in a boat and you are going anywhere near a pier WHERE PEOPLE WILL BE THROWING LEAD INTO THE WATER TO CATCH FISH then you sir are the idiot. 

Guess what. If you walk in front of the targets at a gun range you might get hit with lead too.

Holy shit you people are stupid.

Would you paddle your kayak between a bass boat and a dock?

This discussion is the dumbest discussion ever, always is and always will be. It's easily solved. They won't move the pier near you while you drive your boat around and you don't take your boat near the pier. How hard is that?


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Its ironic that the pier rats cast as far away from the pier as possible and the yakkers want to fish as close to it as possible.:thumbsup: Lets the rats have their little spot so they can fight over cobia and kill green meat to their heart's content. The kind of people that sling lead should all be obligated to hang out on the pier. Good luck with that.... You'll never see me:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

reelthrill said:


> I agree that throwing lead is wrong but those guys can land those jigs wherever they wish too. Trust me, if they wanted to hit you, they could with no problem. I would just stay my distance.


So...using your methodology, I can shoot at all the people I want, as long as I don't hit them. I'm a good shot and if I wanted to hit someone I could, so it should be okay.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> I do not agree with this at all.
> 
> I am not a pier fisherman and I am sure I do not have the casting abilites they posses but everyone screws up some times and the lead does not go where you want it to 100% of the time. Last time I checked their is no JDAM on cobia jigs.


You don't have to agree but with 40 plus years of pier fishing experience I can guarantee they can prevent a lure from hitting a kayak or anything else. I could throw a jig directly at a person sitting in a kayak, (which I would never do), and if I saw that the jig was going to hit the person, then I could easily brake the reel with my finger and let the lure fall short. Any experienced pier fishermen on this forum would agree with me. I do not, however; speak for the novice pier angler.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

My earlier thread about staying Ur distance was that I was concerned with your safety...kayaking and boating could be dangerous. Those people (pier rats) are very proficient with weighted jigs, and if three of them was to treble you with there Shark rods with 80 lb power pro and started reeling you in, you might make there drag sing a little, but you'll tire quickly. The native Americans use to have ceremonials, where hooks were skewered through the skin and the live body was hoisted up. So I was envisioning you being hoisted up legs kicking attached to three rods. All those ******** laughing and pointing, got un nother one of them yackers...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i understand the 300 foot rule but if u hit me with anything im gonna come up there and beat ur ass and if dont hit me and i can grab ur line im gonna peddle my hobie still i spool you. last friday someone chunked one at me off navarre pier as i was fixing a line and got to close but was still very far off. you lucky u didnt come close.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> So...using your methodology, I can shoot at all the people I want, as long as I don't hit them. I'm a good shot and if I wanted to hit someone I could, so it should be okay.


You can't control a bullet once it leaves the barrel but you can definitely control a ling jig. You can stop it anytime you wish. Your analogy is not revelant. In forty years of pier fishing I have seen some pier anglers hit boats with their jigs, (which again I do not agree with), but I have never seen an individual in a boat, kayak, surfboard, ever get hit. I did see a scuba diver get hooked by a jig, but that was done purposely and the guy on the pier was arrested, and rightfully so.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> You can't control a bullet once it leaves the barrel but you can definitely control a ling jig. You can stop it anytime you wish. Your analogy is not revelant. In forty years of pier fishing I have seen some pier anglers hit boats with their jigs, (which again I do not agree with), but I have never seen an individual in a boat, kayak, surfboard, ever get hit. I did see a scuba diver get hooked by a jig, but that was done purposely and the guy on the pier was arrested, and rightfully so.


What if the line snaps or the knot comes lose? Can you control it then?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> What if the line snaps or the knot comes lose? Can you control it then?


 No you could not control the jig. I have actually seen that happen on many occasions and the jig even travels much faster which would make it even more lethal. That is just one of the several reasons I don't throw at boats. With all that said, you guys that have never pier fished have no idea just how accurate these guys are. (even at long range). Yes splittine is correct, your line could snap during the cast, which does occasionally happen on long casts, and could potentially do harm to a boater. But I have never, ever, seen a person get hit and I have spent as many days on the pier as anyone. I also do alot of boat fishing and always steer way away from the pier to avoid that type of confrontation.


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

*I don't think I'm slow lol *



bbarton13 said:


> i understand the 300 foot rule but if u hit me with anything im gonna come up there and beat ur ass and if dont hit me and i can grab ur line im gonna peddle my hobie still i spool you. last friday someone chunked one at me off navarre pier as i was fixing a line and got to close but was still very far off. you lucky u didnt come close.




Ok to clarify, I don't think I'm slow but that is subjective. Some might disagree 

As for purposely crossing into active fishing, no I did not. As for accurately throwing jigs and lures....sure I get it. I assure everyone that when 5 or so "Rats" pick up the longest rods they have and you hear them squeal as if chasing a greased pig while others are correcting fire ( ie in that Larry the Cable Guy tone...." NOOOOOO you sum bitch ya hit behind him or Looky hur I'll ketch his ace with my Surf rod" ) they were not combat fishing for kings or a cobia! 

I was far enough away that I couldn't see facial detail and had to Id by the orange hunting caps 

Yes I agree the Gulf is WIDE OPEN but is it really necessary or legal to mess with the slow kids on kayaks? 

Thanks for the input/ comments.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> My earlier thread about staying Ur distance was that I was concerned with your safety...kayaking and boating could be dangerous. Those people (pier rats) are very proficient with weighted jigs, and if three of them was to treble you with there Shark rods with 80 lb power pro and started reeling you in, you might make there drag sing a little, but you'll tire quickly. The native Americans use to have ceremonials, where hooks were skewered through the skin and the live body was hoisted up. So I was envisioning you being hoisted up legs kicking attached to three rods. All those ******** laughing and pointing, got un nother one of them yackers...


 


Thats just plain funny. :laughing:, I think youve been watching a Man called Horse. 

On a serious note both parties should act responsibily towards one another. Best advice if in doubt its best not to do it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't make the mistake of sling lead at me or my boat!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

NVM, just think something really bad is gonna happen with this situation one day.....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> You don't have to agree but with 40 plus years of pier fishing experience I can guarantee they can prevent a lure from hitting a kayak or anything else. I could throw a jig directly at a person sitting in a kayak, (which I would never do), and if I saw that the jig was going to hit the person, then I could easily brake the reel with my finger and let the lure fall short. Any experienced pier fishermen on this forum would agree with me. I do not, however; speak for the novice pier angler.


Ok what if the line snaps and your jig that you were stoping short hits him in the head and he dies? YOU GO TO PRISION FOR LIFE AND I HOPE YOU BUNK WITH BUBBA.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have a dog in this fight. I don't fish the pier or around it. If someone on the pier does hit and injure someone in a boat, the injured party will sue the county and at that point it becomes a walking pier, not a fishing pier.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I know someone who ruined his whole life for making one dumb decision to throw single quarter at someone who cut him off. They called it a deadly missile and that don't sound good in court, lost his scholarship and really is just now getting his stuff together from all the probation and fines he had to pay. It's not a joke and someone can get hurt and someone can get locked up or both. I have a hot head sometime but gotta tell yourself it's not worth it.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I think the PC term is "pier rats"....Don't want anyone getting offended over being called an idiot!


Holy crap this is hilarious!

"I'm a rat, not an idiot!" :thumbup:

ok then....


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Where's the Video?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I was at OIP and we had some kayakers on a rental think it would be cool to go under the pier. All that happened was some people yelled at them that they need to turn around and that they were breaking the law and could possibly get tangled in someones line and get hurt. They turned around and we went back to fishing. 

Why is that so hard???


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe there was a cobia under the yak?


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

jaster said:


> Maybe there was a cobia under the yak?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I do know of a guy that hit a boat with his ling jig and was arrested for it. From what I heard he spent a little jail time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where is the video, this might help in understanding what the beef is all about....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

I hear all this talk of going after someone on the pier. Even a lion knows enough to stay away from a pack of Jackles.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bowwave said:



> I hear all this talk of going after someone on the pier. Even a lion knows enough to stay away from a pack of Jackles.


Every lead slingin "JACKEL" has its day.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

bowwave said:


> I hear all this talk of going after someone on the pier. Even a lion knows enough to stay away from a pack of Jackles.


I've seen it happen too many times over the years...the 'jackals' always turn on each other and start pointing fingers. There are a lot of honest people on the piers, but always a few a-holes that ruin it for everyone...same with boaters and kayakers. Some people are just d1cks:laughing:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

PAWGhunter said:


> I've seen it happen too many times over the years...the 'jackals' always turn on each other and start pointing fingers. There are a lot of honest people on the piers, but always a few a-holes that ruin it for everyone...same with boaters and kayakers. Some people are just d1cks:laughing:


Well said my friend.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just curious, but are there signs on the piers? You know Pensacola has a lot of out of state visitors that may not know the rules. Killing or injuring one of those folks in the name of getting that 4" wide 100 yard long chunk of water all to yourself seems a bit selfish at best. I could see how both groups of folks would think the others are idiots.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

bowwave said:


> I hear all this talk of going after someone on the pier. Even a lion knows enough to stay away from a pack of Jackles.


jackles u mean jackals, haha more like jackass hahahahahahahahaha thats funny. its not like there a big gang on the pier, i pier fished before and i have not seen anything on there that scares me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Amen Barton! They hit me, them jackals better learn how to swim.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Video or it didnt happen


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Where's the video!!!!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

why is it every year there are half a dozen threads about slinging lead and still people that read this forum get to close and act like its a big deal. Don't wanna get lead slung at you stay away from the pier, they fish on top of that big ole thing they use hooks, sharp ones too, and yep u guessed it even lead, so whats so dang confusing about that?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished the pier and fish yaks.

The Pier IQ and dumb and dumber antics made me head for open water. That being said I fished a Paddle Kayak for 5 years before getting a foot powered one. 

In either kind of yak if you're retying or fighting a fish the direction and distance you go is not always in your control. If someone is unintentionally getting too close a friendly one finger salute or polite holler to, "Move the Faq On" is usually all that's required. 

We'll move on out if we can, if that person doesn't locate you're nearest Constable or Pier "Leisure Policeperson" and point out the offender. Let the $ do the talking.

As a side note a few years ago my wife and paddled over to Little Sabine point to watch the Blue angles show -- we launched from Live Oaks off 98 and with boat traffic it was much less dangerous to cross down further South along Bob Sikes. She was Hollywood - no fishing rods or anything else in the yak and I had a one rod with the lure stowed. While we were crossing under the bridge a fat faq'in ******* rat ZInngGGed a gothca lure at my wife, it bounced off her bow - she was behind me.

I went at quick pace to the nearest beaching point, unsheathed my 9" fillet knife and 3 Fairborne knife I always have and went hunting. He's alive today cause he ran before I got to the deck. 

Be careful whom you trespass bodily harm on from the pier(s).

We'll do our best to self enforce the distance and responsible ethics while fishing from the yak. Please do the same from the pier and realize there is generally no intent to harm you while looking for a fish and/or being distracted. There is when you load and throw a harmful missile, potentially deadly, at another person.

Warmest Regards,
Stressless


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> why is it every year there are half a dozen threads about slinging lead and still people that read this forum get to close and act like its a big deal. Don't wanna get lead slung at you stay away from the pier, they fish on top of that big ole thing they use hooks, sharp ones too, and yep u guessed it even lead, so whats so dang confusing about that?


I'm pretty sure that he stated that he stayed the 100 yards away. Whats so dang confusing about that?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Stressless said:


> Fished the pier and fish yaks.
> 
> The Pier IQ and dumb and dumber antics made me head for open water. That being said I fished a Paddle Kayak for 5 years before getting a foot powered one.
> 
> ...



Well put. I could see them shutting the pier down if someone go killed or hurt by casting a lead weight at them.

Then what would the Pier Rats do??? Back to fishing the beach.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm calling BS on all this. This guy would have posted the vid by now if there was one, I think its just someone messing around with this old topic and stirring the pot so to speak. just 2 cents, let this all die until someone post a little proof this happened to them.....


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

If you are close enough to the pier - in a boat or a kayak - that guys are winging lead at you then you are too close! It's real simple - go twice as far off as you think you should, just to be safe. Forget about what the posted or even unwritten rules are. Not sure why so many guys have a hard time understanding this?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I'm calling BS on all this. This guy would have posted the vid by now if there was one, I think its just someone messing around with this old topic and stirring the pot so to speak. just 2 cents, let this all die until someone post a little proof this happened to them.....


i concur with this....if he doesnt know how to post said video then email it to a member and they can post it for you....but he may be tired from the pot stirring and had to rest


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well thanks gents for such scepticism. I'm a newbie on the forum but certainly will not post anything else. 

I assure you the incident happened and I assure you that the video was shown to SRSD and pier mgmnt. I was counseled by SRSD to not post it publicly. However, pier mgmnt confirmed the casting zone from the pier is 100 yds and they said they would be more proactive to prevent such harassment in the future. SRSD stated that if a kayaker is hit by malicious pier patrons and there is a video or witnesses the matter will be handled as assault and generally a misdemeanor but depending on damages or injuries it could be considered felonious.

Sorry for being a newbie and showing my ignorance.

To those who offered advise, thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ocarter2 said:


> Well thanks gents for such scepticism. I'm a newbie on the forum but certainly will not post anything else.
> 
> I assure you the incident happened and I assure you that the video was shown to SRSD and pier mgmnt. I was counseled by SRSD to not post it publicly. However, pier mgmnt confirmed the casting zone from the pier is 100 yds and they said they would be more proactive to prevent such harassment in the future. SRSD stated that if a kayaker is hit by malicious pier patrons and there is a video or witnesses the matter will be handled as assault and generally a misdemeanor but depending on damages or injuries it could be considered felonious.
> 
> ...


still calling BS


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

From the Moderators: This belongs in the "Slinging Lead from Piers at Boats/Kayaks/Surfers/etc forum. Will this wind ever lay off?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dammit yall, if you guys had bulldogged this poor feller we might have got a video out of him, now we'll never get to see it.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Ocarter2 said:


> Well thanks gents for such scepticism. I'm a newbie on the forum but certainly will not post anything else.
> 
> I assure you the incident happened and I assure you that the video was shown to SRSD and pier mgmnt. I was counseled by SRSD to not post it publicly. However, pier mgmnt confirmed the casting zone from the pier is 100 yds and they said they would be more proactive to prevent such harassment in the future. SRSD stated that if a kayaker is hit by malicious pier patrons and there is a video or witnesses the matter will be handled as assault and generally a misdemeanor but depending on damages or injuries it could be considered felonious.
> 
> ...


 Ocarter2, don't give in to what some people say. This forum is big enough for everyone. Let the comments fall "like water off a duck's back". There is still a wealth of information to be obtained from 94.3% of the people on this forum. The other 5.7% are looking for confrontation. Of those you just have to ignore and "post" on!!


----------

